# Meet Munnkie and Blaze



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So I got these precious babies today and they have sooo much personality. The Fawn boys is Munnkie and the agouti hooded blazed boy is Blaze. I named him blaze because he just goes and goes it has beennon stop action for the past 2 and a half hours. such sweeties though hope you all enjoy I will post as they get bigger too! Sorry about the lighting didn't have the flash on because i didn't want to scare them oh and toys are being added tonight just couldn't wait to get pics.

[edit] bigger picture


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww the lil sweeties!


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Very Cute, you got adorable Ratties.
By the way, how do you keep the towel flat? my rats tear it all to ****, pull it out as soon as I clean it.
Spider


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Is that a rabbit hutch? That's such a big door!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

no it is a pretty small cage it can only hold one adult rat but this is only temporary until they can go in the big cage with the big boys. I keep the towel flat by letting it fall over the edge of the pan and then putting the wire cage part on top but for my big cage I am working on attaching velcro to all of my towels and the plastic shelves and bottoms of the cage I will post pics when I have it all figures out. Munnkie and Blaze are such the little popcorns right now LoL they are just sooo hyper. I am hoping to get better pics soon and they are loving all of their new toys and hammy!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So there has been a name change LoL I was curious to get some feedback on this though Munnkie just doesn't suit him very well and I am thinking of renaming him the problem is I want to name him something I named a past rat (rip) of mine. Does anyone think that is wrong?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

of course not. i named some of my rats after dead rats. Iedani means dustmite in japanese and i had two rats that were named Dust and Myght. and Kakushi means pocket in japanese and named my first rat Pocket long ago. if i'm going to name one of my rats after another rat i like to do it that way. that way they all have unique to them sounding names though they mean the same. it leaves the new rat with some individually an dyet still honors the past rat. 

what was the name you were thinking of using again? maybe i can find you something nice sounding in another language that means the same thing.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Gir is the name and it is after a cartoon character (my icon)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol, you could name him SIR - the original robots that GIR is supposed to be, but isn't? i'm an invader zim lover, XD


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

invader zim ROCKS!! but i like the Gir rather than Sir because Gir is soo dumb and sweet LoL


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

babel fish just keeps coming up with gir cause its not really a word so much as a name. what about backwards? Rig?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL Rig it doesn't really suit him. I think I am giong to go with gir thanks everyone I really appreciate the input.


----------

